# Having troubles with touchpad Lenovo G580?



## Arunvdev (Sep 13, 2012)

Some portion of the my lenovo g80 s touchpad is not working(left end, to be precise about 5 cm thick portion), sometimes the cursor moves, bought this lap just 2 weeks before. mostly i use usb mouse, so never experienced this problem before, i dont know if it was still there from the time i bought

also fn+f6 not working.. it shows the touch disabled icon but it still works.

is it normal with lenovo laps? plz let me knw frnds.. left end is hard to use,


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF try going to control panel mouse and configure the settings there and you could also try reinstalling the driver from the lenovo support site for your model


----------



## Arunvdev (Sep 13, 2012)

already did those things, also tried sm other synaptics drivers, non worked, not evn windows default driver .. contacted lenovo.. they r asking to reinstll OS, cant do tht right nw.. any solutions?

all they said is some conflict between windows os n driver.. cant accept that really..


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Driver conflicts do occur have you tried system restore to a point when it was working ok


----------



## Arunvdev (Sep 13, 2012)

joeten said:


> Driver conflicts do occur have you tried system restore to a point when it was working ok


dont have any restore points currently, n double checked all settings and tried reinstall a lot times, so do i have to change os?


----------



## Arunvdev (Sep 13, 2012)

you think its a hardware issue? do i have to check that with service center? that portion is still sensitive since i could use it for pinch zoom option,


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi I believe that is the best route to take have them check it


----------

